# Milwaukee AI and Bluetooth



## CalgaryPT (Aug 7, 2021)

Not sure how I feel about this. I've wondered for a while what the utility is here, and if communicating with your tools is something that is needed or something that we're being told is needed (at a premium price). I suspect I am in the minority though.

Nonetheless, an interesting article: https://spectrum.ieee.org/milwaukee-tool-transforms-itself-into-an-innovation-company#toggle-gdpr


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 7, 2021)

Even more interesting.....

https://spectrum.ieee.org/space-station-accident-needs-independant-investigation

Was a link on the milwaukee post thanks!

In any event I don't think I need me cordless drill telling me I'm doing it all wrong but it would be nice if my lathe told me I was about to spin out my tail stock chuck taper LOL.....


----------



## Janger (Aug 7, 2021)

Say you’re running a lights out job of a bunch of parts on your cnc. Detecting a broken tool or some other error - then calling you to go fix it could save a nights production. Or even more importantly save you from crashing the next tool into the part that wasn’t milled away.


----------

